# First attempt!!



## Divided He ad (Mar 24, 2008)

Right here goes.... I'm going to try to link a 'tube' vid for you to see what a hash I made of my first attempt of a treadle engine... technically my first engine ever! (model/small one that is, been a mechanic for 16 years!) 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOchAGCIYDg[/ame]

If it works ...WOOO HOOO!

If not ...back to John-Bogies drawing board!!

Quick explanation... I saw a few of these engines on the 'tube' two of which belonged to the master 'Bogstandard' :bow:
The thought process went someting like 'they are sooooo cool, gotta make one!' After looking at some other vids I saw what looked to be a simpler design (finger engine search found these) so I started to plan in my head and draw a few pic's just to visualise it (as you do!) then started to make it and changed the design completely!! ;D
I do that from time to time! Only changed the looks, kept the principle that I had started with.

This was all good, till I screwed up the drilling in the treadle arm. So now it kind of works but I really need to re-make a few parts!
See what you think, things can only get better right... Maybe I should concentrate on the principals first...style later? (but I do like to make things look interesting!  ) 


All hints, tips, criticisms and laughter will be read and mulled over, possibly some will sink in!!


----------



## kellswaterri (Mar 24, 2008)

Very good work...keep at it , you will get it to run...I like your tooling set up for the shafts and spindles.
All the best for now,
              John.


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 24, 2008)

DH,
You managed to post it easy enough then.

Wonderful work your are doing there, fantastic workmanship.

Now to your little engine.

I would make a flywheel about twice the size or thereabouts, and shorten the arm opposite where you are trying to beat it to death with your finger or make the crank throw a little longer. 
You have made it very finicky to the touch, shortening the operating arm (not on the finger side) or lengthening the crank throw should help to cure it.
The flywheel mod is to give it momentum until it reaches your next beating with the finger.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 24, 2008)

Much appreciated, kind comments both.
I will take your advice and re-design, all plans I had today have gone wrong so I will hit the workshop with some added info and a fresh head instead!

Thank you. I'll see what I can make today ;D


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 24, 2008)

The sign of a good model machinist is the willingness to accept your mistakes, and to try different ways to get to where you want to be.

Both things you have done.

Good luck with the mods.

John


----------



## Bernd (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice maching there Divided. Another talented member added to the list. Keep up the great work.

Bernd


----------



## AllThumbs (Mar 24, 2008)

Love the style. If you don't want to do a whole new one, a larger flywheel alone might be enough to make it a steady runner. It's too good looking to start over.

E


----------



## dparker (Mar 24, 2008)

DH: That is really something to be proud of, the design is really "blinged" and good looking. 
Any changes you could make would be as mentioned in the above posts, but the one to start with would be the flywheel mass I think, and see if that makes the operation more to your liking. That alone would help the carry through and be the most minor change to your overall design. Let us know when you get it working to your satisfaction, I need to go and think about making a "ball turner" tool now, wow! 
Good work!----don


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow. Love the style! I agree with AllThumbs... try a larger flywheel before you rebuild. Really really love the style...


Eric


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, beautiful work 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Mar 24, 2008)

Amazing Craftsmanship in the machining work there DH. 

If that's a _first_ attempt, I can't wait to see your second.

Very Well Done!

Rick


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so very happy to hear all your comments.... makes u feel all warm and fuzzy inside?!?!? :-[

The ball turner a few of you like is one of the very first things I made when I got my new lathe, got the plans and full description on the build from the very tallented Steve Bedair ( http://www.bedair.org/Ball/ball22.html he's a really nice guy too  ) some other really good bits on there too. The only bit I really changed was the double cutting tip, if you want the code for them I can get it.

Too late on the re-build, I have spent the best part of the day in the workshop and made a slightly larger much more accurate piece ... suppose I should list it in the work in progress with a few pics.... will sort that shortly.

Now much happier than at 1.00am this morning! 

Once again thank you all   

Ralph.


----------



## J. Tranter (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice work it's beautiful. I would like the codes for the cutter please.


----------

